# Naked Dog Training



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.examiner.com/dog-training-and-behavior-in-orlando/naked-dog-training


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, you got my attention. :biggrin1: Nice article, thanks.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I wondered where you were going with this. I thought perhaps it was even collar-free.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*You've got to worry any time Dave posts something with a title like that! :behindsofa:*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *You've got to worry any time Dave posts something with a title like that! :behindsofa:*


Ahhh Deb ,you know I'm harmless.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Great article!


----------

